# Primary Bevel Grinding



## Jeff82780

Good review. I also have have a bgm-100 and a the straight edge jig. However for some reason my plane blades never come out square?? So frustrating. Maybe I'll hive the trying tool a try.


----------



## OSU55

Even with the wheel squared and using the square edge jig, I have to adjust the blade some side to side and hit the high spots across the bevel to get a square, even grind.


----------



## Big_Bob

Cowboy: 
I do not know your name but being an OSU fan makes you a Cowboy. It is OK because Cowboys are good guys. Anyway, I also use the Tormek tools on my grinder. I had previously had the Wolverine Jig. The Wolverine system was OK but I love the Tormek system on a grinder. Before, I bought the bench grinder attachments was I considering buying the Tormek wet grinder but the bench system works so well on my lathe tools I think I would be better served upgrading my bench grinder to CBN wheels and sticking with the Tormek bench grinder attachments. However, I am too cheep to buy the CBN wheels until my old grinder wheels are used up.


----------



## QuestionableAbility

CBN wheels and you don't have to worry about heat so no need to keep dipping in water.


----------

